# Skegness???



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't expect there to be much response to this but normally me and the GF take a trip to the coast in the summer and its normally skegness (closest journey from Nottingham) however there are surprisingly no coffee chains (unless something has changed since last year) and most of the cafes that offer espresso drinks are not good. I think the best choices are a McDonalds or Greggs coffee, unless of course someone here knows of anywhere decent close by or en route?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Maybe treat her...to say Scarborough


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Wuyang said:


> Maybe treat her...to say Scarborough


My thoughts entirely. Surely even bridlington would be an improvement?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lincolnshire is unreservedly shite .... ( I grew up there )


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for suggestions on where else to go to but that's not what I asked. I'm well aware of other places to go. Why assume I've made the decision on where to go? Maybe she enjoys going to Skegness for whatever reason.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> Thanks for suggestions on where else to go to but that's not what I asked. I'm well aware of other places to go. Why assume I've made the decision on where to go? Maybe she enjoys going to Skegness for whatever reason.


Is that possible?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Missy said:


> Is that possible?


wow. I'll make a note for next time that only your opinions matter.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> wow. I'll make a note for next time that only your opinions matter.


Sorry. Clearly you are saving your sense of humour for your holidays.

Like you say, I'm fairly sure you won't find any great coffee in Skegness.

Hand grinder and an aeropress or v60?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I apologise. I took the post the wrong way. It is not a holiday. I would not holiday in Skegness. It's a day trip to the coast. It is the shortest journey from Notts therefore we go there.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I think it was the tone of your first post that suggested you weren't overly keen, and I was trying to tease.

I held back from my two initial suggestions of, move somewhere with better seaside access, or find a girlfriend who hates the sea.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Moving is not and option....but another GF.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Missy said:


> I think it was the tone of your first post that suggested you weren't overly keen, and I was trying to tease.
> 
> I held back from my two initial suggestions of, move somewhere with better seaside access, or find a girlfriend who hates the sea.


Girlfriend who hates the sea genius .

To the OP no where I known of that around there . So what I do when I go home . Drink tea


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id try this place

Coffee Bean  59 - 61 High Street, Skegness PE25 3NX, England

http://coffeebeanskegness.co.uk/#_=_


----------

